# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  Recover “Create a recovery disc” on Vista SP1 RTM

## SDA

During the betas, one of the few new functionality Windows Vista Service Pack 1 added was the ability to create a Windows recovery CD with an easy-to-use GUI interface. Up and until then, it was slightly harder but still possible to do so through a command line. Update: To avoid confusion, this is not the type of recovery discs you find in prepackaged computer systems. This recovery disc does not reinstall Windows, it merely offers tools to fix it if it ever becomes unbootable.
http://www.istartedsomething.com/200...vista-sp1-rtm/

----------

